# New to pigeons~



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm brand spankin' new to pigeons 

Here is a video of her first bath!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZRJ4xh0ZxQ


The Story:
I found a tiny little baby pigeon on my work's roof, build a large cage out of supplies from Home Depot, and she lives in my room now! 
It's name is Piper. I've had Piper since she was featherless, and I tube-fed her untill she was weaned (recently) and now she is healthily eating bird seed, I taught her how to drink water too. Now she is lounging around, playing outside with me, and stretching her wings!

She is fully feathered, but still has a little bit of baldness under her wings, and a little bit of baby fuzz...her neck colors are just starting to come in. 

I'm very proud to be a first-time owner, and she is making an excellent companion. She loves to sit on my shoulders while i'm doing random tasks, and she cries for me when I put her down. And if I hold her, she relaxes, peeps, and looks at me all sweet like. <3

I'll post pictures later tonight~


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this little one, sounds like she/he is very happy and healthy and enjoying a wonderful life.

Please browse and familiarize yourself with our forum, and be sure to take some time to go to the RESOURCES section in the DAILY forum, it has a few links on what is needed for pet pigeons.

Please be forwarned, if you intend to let her fly outside or sit on your shoulder outside ,(unless she is in a carrier or in a safe aviary), we have some incredibly sad endings to some wonderful beginnings due to predators.

Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kleiber welcome to Pigeon Talk! Glad to hear that you're having such a wonderful time with Piper. Can wait to see the pictures! We love pictures around here....lol


----------



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

Oh she lives in my room, there are cats all over my neighborhood, including 3 of my own. My inside cat is a little calico, though I introduced her to Piper, and she had absolutely no interest in her, she's scared of her! My other two male cats will most definitely make her a meal if left alone, and i'm very protective of her, so there will be none of that going on since she's with me constantly. And I always close my door, and the door to her "Piper house".

Thank you for your reply  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

Posted a link on my first post~


----------

